# AMD Quartalszahlen: Nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht gut



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD Quartalszahlen: Nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht gut*

						AMD hat die Quartalszahlen für die abgelaufenen drei Monate vorgelegt sowie das Fiskaljahr abgeschlossen. Eigentlich kann man zufrieden sein, aber AMD hat auch noch einen langen Weg vor sich. Es fehlt an neuen Produkten bei Grafikkarten und bei Prozessoren ist der Kampf um Marktanteile zäh.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD Quartalszahlen: Nicht so schlecht, aber auch nicht gut*


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2019)

Stagnation
Weil die jetzt nach der Ankündigung auf Ryzen 3000 warten, respektive klare Infos. -wie ich-


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Januar 2019)

Wenn man die vorgelegten Zahlen und Ausblicke in Relation setzt zur Entwicklung bei Apple, Nvidia, und Intel, dann kommt AMD noch recht gut davon, trotz der aktuellen Schwäche des Marktes.


----------



## mempi (30. Januar 2019)

Also der PCGH Artikel ist sehr fehlerhaft. Tippfehler zuerst, es handelt sich um Q4/2018

Inhaltlich und gravierend der Abschnitt über Globalfoundries. GF produziert nur in 12 nm - die 7nm Entwicklung wurde abgebrochen. AMD hat aber nun die Möglichkeit ohne Gebühren an GF woanders in 7nm produzieren lassen. Konkret heißt das also das AMD ohne Probleme beim TSMC produzieren lassen kann und sogar noch Geld spart.

Insgesamt sehe ich die Marktlage für AMD auch deutlich positiver, als es im Artikel den Anschein bekommt. So gibt es jetzt bereits deutliche Hinweise auf unterschiedliche DesignWins und insbesondere auch Hinweise auf eine stärkere Nutzung von AMD Prozessoren bei den OEMs (z.B. Lenovo).


----------



## Killer-Instinct (30. Januar 2019)

Der Artikel ist zu negativ..
1. Die Verkäufe der HTC-Produkte ( Profigrafikkarten) und Ryzen haben sehr ordentlich zugelegt.
2. Solange keine neuen Konsolen bzw. Grafikkarten erscheinen, sehen die Wachstumprognosen dort sehr Mau aus.
3. Lenovo wird als erster OEM Thinkpads auf Basis von Ryzen einführen.
4. Epyc und Rome machen Intel das Leben schwer.
5. Sie sind mit dem neuen Vertrag ein Beinklotz in der Form von GloFo losgeworden. Das ist die wichtigste Neuigkeit eigentlich.

Ingesamt heißt es, AMD braucht dringend Navi und Ryzen 3000. Das wird wahrscheinlich im 2-3 Quartal 2019 passieren. Navi kommt wahrscheinlich später als erwartet, deswegen erscheint wohl Radeon VII.


----------



## LastManStanding (30. Januar 2019)

Ich habe den Markt die letzten Monate etwas im Blick, und so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus. Auch die Prognose sind überwiegend Hoch(ein Paar zu hoch m.E. -aber allgemein fast Realistisch. Was sich wiederum Positiv auswirkt. Die Radeon 7 wird eventuell ein kleinen Dämpfer verursachen. Bzw ein geringeres "hoch als erwartet. Aber wenn Ryzen 3000 nicht vollkommen Floppt was Angesichts der Ryzen 1000/2000 Erwartungen schürt, wird es zumindest Kontinuierlich steigen. Zwar nicht in dem Maße der Jahresprognosen für 2019/20/21 das ist ziemlich Sportlich da glaub ich nicht recht drann, aber es steigt weiter.

Edit:
Bald kommen natürlich auch die neuen Konsolen, stimmt. mmmmh


----------



## Killer-Instinct (30. Januar 2019)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Ich habe den Markt die letzten Monate etwas im Blick, und so schlecht sieht es gar nicht aus. Auch die Prognose sind überwiegend Hoch(ein Paar zu hoch m.E. -aber allgemein fast Realistisch. Was sich wiederum Positiv auswirkt. Die Radeon 7 wird eventuell ein kleinen Dämpfer verursachen. Bzw ein geringeres "hoch als erwartet. Aber wenn Ryzen 3000 nicht vollkommen Floppt was Angesichts der Ryzen 1000/2000 Erwartungen schürt, wird es zumindest Kontinuierlich steigen. Zwar nicht in dem Maße der Jahresprognosen für 2019/20/21 das ist ziemlich Sportlich da glaub ich nicht recht drann, aber es steigt weiter.
> 
> Edit:
> Bald kommen natürlich auch die neuen Konsolen, stimmt. mmmmh



Naja, an sich haben alle 3 gut performt. An Intel wurde zu hohe Erwartungen gestellt, Nvidia war zu optimistisch mit den Prognosen, AMD hat realistische Prognosen abgegeben und sie knapp erreicht ( nicht übertroffen daher normal).
So richtig verkackt hat es nur Nvidia, aber nur aus Aktionärssicht. Ihr Gewinn ist ordentlich.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Januar 2019)

M.M. nach ist das hier auch falsch.


> "Wie viele andere Tech-Unternehmen muss AMD einen Umsatzrückgang hinnehmen. Der fiel im vierten Quartal von 1,653 Milliarden US-Dollar im Vorjahr auf 1,419 Milliarden US-Dollar. Allerdings wurde ein Gewinn von 38 Millionen US-Dollar verbucht, während im Vorjahr noch ein Minus verzeichnet wurde"



Der Umsatz im Q4 2017 betrug 1,34 Milliarden $ man hat also den Umsatz zum Q4 2017 gesteigert und eben keinen Umsatzrückgang. Den gab es zum Q3 2018.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. Januar 2019)

Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> So richtig verkackt hat es nur Nvidia, aber nur aus Aktionärssicht. Ihr Gewinn ist ordentlich.



Zu dem Gewinn gibt es doch noch gar keine Aussage, es wurde nur eine Umsatzwarnung und ein Rückgang der Marge vermeldet. Sprich hier muss es auch ordentliche Einbußen geben!

Ansonsten finde ich die Zahlen von AMD sehr solide, Marge von 34 auf 38% gesteigert, mit einem Jahresausblick auf 41 oder mehr, man sieht daher deutlich, dass sie auf dem richtigen Weg sind. Aber ich finde es sehr fragwürdig, wieso hier wieder Zahlen vergessen wurden?


----------



## acc (30. Januar 2019)

mempi schrieb:


> Tippfehler zuerst, es handelt sich um Q4/2018



geschäftsjahr ungleich kalenderjahr, bin mal gespannt wann das auch der letzte geschnallt hat .


----------



## bastian123f (30. Januar 2019)

Solange AMD einen Gewinn erzielt, läuft es ja schon mal gut.  Das sah ja mal vor ein paar Jahren noch anders aus.


----------



## mempi (30. Januar 2019)

acc schrieb:


> geschäftsjahr ungleich kalenderjahr, bin mal gespannt wann das auch der letzte geschnallt hat .



Ja die Möglichkeit gäbe es - AMD hat aber Geschäftsjahr=Kalenderjahr. Von daher weise ich deinen Beitrag einmal freundlich zurück. Als Vgl. kannst du auch die Investerrelations auf Willkommen bei AMD | AMD anschauen - und da wir klar von Q4/2018 gesprochen.


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Januar 2019)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn man die vorgelegten Zahlen und Ausblicke in Relation setzt zur Entwicklung bei Apple, Nvidia, und Intel, dann kommt AMD noch recht gut davon, trotz der aktuellen Schwäche des Marktes.



Da muss man schon Tomaten auf den Augen haben um das so zu sehen. 
Kaum Gewinn, nächstes Quartal vom Umsatz im Vergleich zum Vorjahr erheblich schlechter und von dem Umsatzrückgang ähnlich wie bei NVidia dieses Quartal von 2,7 auf 2,2, hier nächstes Quartal bis auf 1,2 Milliarden runter, ganz wahrscheinlich auch kombiniert mit rel. starkem Verlust. 200 bis 300 Millionen. 

Bei Nvidia bricht es grade von hervorragend auf sehr gut ein und bei AMD von schlecht auf sehr schlecht.

Die Marktanteile bei GPUs sind eingebrochen und Ryzen stagniert. 

Man klebt auf dem Niveau der letzten beiden Jahre mit einem lächerlichen Gewinn und die User die hier den Artikel als zu negativ darstellen, was er freilich nicht ist, betreiben im NVidia Thread wegen einem vergleichbaren Umsatzeinbruch die tollsten Fail Geschichten. 

Realität und Wunschvorstellungen klaffen wieder weit auseinander.


----------



## Pu244 (30. Januar 2019)

Freut mich, dass AMD das Tal der Tränen endlich hinter sich lassen kann und wieder Gewinne schreibt. Was jetzt noch fehlen würde, das wäre ein großer Sprung bei den Grakas, dann wäre das Glück perfekt. Mit der Radeon VII sind sie schon auf dem richtigen Weg, auch wenn ich irgendwie vermute, dass es davon nicht soviele Grakas geben wird. Jetzt muß man sich allerdings um GloFo sorgen machen.



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist zu negativ..
> 1. Die Verkäufe der HTC-Produkte ( Profigrafikkarten) und Ryzen haben sehr ordentlich zugelegt.
> 2. Solange keine neuen Konsolen bzw. Grafikkarten erscheinen, sehen die Wachstumprognosen dort sehr Mau aus.
> 3. Lenovo wird als erster OEM Thinkpads auf Basis von Ryzen einführen.
> ...



Im Kern stimmt es schon, bei den OEMs ist AMD nach wie vor extrem schlecht vertreten, genauso läßt es bei den Servern zu wünschen übrig. Am schlimmsten sieht es bei den Laptops aus, die muß man regelrecht suchen und dann gibt es sie quasi immer mit den 15W U CPUs, statt den guten 45W H CPUs. Das sind alles die Bereiche, die schön viel Geld einbringen und die zu erobern wird wohl noch etwa 5 Jahre dauern.


----------



## pitbull3090 (30. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> .



Hallo Schaffe,

in dem Nvidia Thread bin ich dir noch eine Antwort schuldig. Ich denke hier liest du das schneller. Ich habe nicht die Zitierfunktion genutzt, da meine Aussagen auf mehrerer deiner Beiträge beruht und ich nicht weiß, wie ich schnell mehrere Zitate von dir zusammensuche und einfüge. Habe nur schnell runtergeklimpert was mir einfiel.

@Topic wenigstens mal keine roten Zahlen bei AMD. Ich hoffe es geht bergauf, sodass wir auch im High End Segment wieder gute Konkurrenz haben.  Vega 7 könnte die Umsatzzahlen auch nochmal nach oben korrigieren. Aber mal schauen, wie sie aufgenommen wird am Markt. Gleiche Spiel mit Navi.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da muss man schon Tomaten auf den Augen haben um das so zu sehen.
> Kaum Gewinn, nächstes Quartal vom Umsatz im Vergleich zum Vorjahr erheblich schlechter und von dem Umsatzrückgang ähnlich wie bei NVidia dieses Quartal von 2,7 auf 2,2, hier nächstes Quartal bis auf 1,2 Milliarden runter, ganz wahrscheinlich auch kombiniert mit rel. starkem Verlust. 200 bis 300 Millionen.
> 
> Bei Nvidia bricht es grade von hervorragend auf sehr gut ein und bei AMD von schlecht auf sehr schlecht.
> ...



Ach Schaffe musst du wieder rumlügen das sich die Balken biegen?

Nvidias Umsatzrückgang beträgt 700 Millionen zum Q4 2017 (2,9 Millionen $ Umsatz), wähend AMD seinen Umsatz steigern konnte zum Q4 2017 (1,34 Milliarden $) zu aktuell 1,42 Miliarden $ Umsatz und die Prognose von Nvidia für das nächste Quartal kennst du doch noch gar nicht!
Während Nvidia in diesem Quartal schon Abstürzt im Vergleich zum Q4 2017, schafft es AMD wenigstens den Umsatz leicht auszubauen und ich bin gespannt, wie du dann die Prognose von Nvidia für Q1 2019 kommentierst, vor allen dingen nachdem Nvidia praktisch mit dem Release von der 1160TI sein ganzes Pulver für dieses Jahr verschossen hat, während bei AMD von Mai bis August unzählige Releases im CPU und GPU Bereich anstehen!


----------



## Schaffe89 (30. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach Schaffe musst du wieder rumlügen das sich die Balken biegen?



AMD blickt auf einen Umsatzrückgang von 24% im nächsten Quartal zum Vorjahr. 
Das ist auch ein starker Einbruch und schaut man sich dieses Quartal an, erwähnt AMD nicht mal den GPU Part, weil die Zahlen alleine durch Semi Custom, Server, OEM und Data enter einigermaßen auf Kurs gehalten werden. 

Setzt man die Zahlen in Relation zu Nvidia sind 24% Rückgang fürs nächste Quartal und auch der deutliche Rückgang in diesem Quartal zu dem im letzten Jahr (GPU Sparte) mit Nvidias Zahlen vergleichbar, zumal diese keine CPU und Custom Sparte besitzen. 

So zu tun als wäre das bei NVidia so schlimm und bei AMD sei alles Prima, ist einfach nur pures Fakten leugnen. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Nvidias Umsatzrückgang beträgt 700 Millionen zum Q4 2017 (2,9 Millionen $ Umsatz), wähend AMD seinen Umsatz steigern konnte zum Q4 2017 (1,34 Milliarden $) zu aktuell 1,42 Miliarden $ Umsatz und die Prognose von Nvidia für das nächste Quartal kennst du doch noch gar nicht!



Ja das stimmt, man hat den Umsatz leicht gegenüber letzten Jahr gesteigert, allerdings musst du doch auch sehen, dass Nvidia auf einem ganz anderen Niveau liegt, gerade auch mit der Mining Blase lag. 

NVidia hat keine CPU oder Semi Custom Sparte die das auffängt alleine deshalb sind da die Schwankungen bei NVidia höher., welche man bei AMD ja nicht sieht. 

Ansonsten hab ich langsam keine Lust mehr deine reisserischen Absturz und Untergangphantasien bezüglich NVidia zu kommentieren, während du für AMD und deren Zahlen immer nur Lob übrig hast.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Realität und Wunschvorstellungen klaffen wieder weit auseinander.



Das ist ja bei dir nichts neues!



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da muss man schon Tomaten auf den Augen haben um das so zu sehen.
> Kaum Gewinn, nächstes Quartal vom Umsatz im Vergleich zum Vorjahr erheblich schlechter und von dem Umsatzrückgang ähnlich wie bei NVidia dieses Quartal von 2,7 auf 2,2, hier nächstes Quartal bis auf 1,2 Milliarden runter, ganz wahrscheinlich auch kombiniert mit rel. starkem Verlust. 200 bis 300 Millionen.



Dann solltest du schnell mal einen Augenarzt aufsuchen und dir die Tomante entfernen lassen!
Der Gewinn sagt doch rein gar nichts aus, wichtig ist die Marge und die ist gestiegen (wohingegend sie bei nvidia ja gesunken ist). Ist ja nicht grundlos, wieso die analysten das Ergebnis positiv gewertet haben 
Es macht nämlich nicht immer Sinn einen hohen Gewinn auszuweisen, je nach aktuellem Wirtschaftsstand ist es eben sinnvoller mehr zu investieren und das haben sie wohl gemacht, aber um das zu erkennen müsste man sich ja mal 5 hinsetzen, sich die Zahlen genau anschauen und auch etwas nachdenken...
Und wie du auf die absurden Werte von 300-400 Millionen Verlust für das nächste Quartal kommst, darfst du uns gerne mal näher erläutern! Bei einem Umsatzrückgang von 200 Millionen zu jetzt, macht es wenig Sinn dass sie plötzlich das doppelte an Verlust machen, zumal es bei Ryzen ja keine Probleme gibt und da ist die Marge gut (was du ja gekonnt ignorierst). Von daher werden sie auch im nächsten Quartal wieder einen Gewinn ausweisen...



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Bei Nvidia bricht es grade von hervorragend auf sehr gut ein und bei AMD von schlecht auf sehr schlecht.



Definitiv nicht, was du auch wissen würdest, wenn du dich nur ein kleines bisschen mit Bilanzen auskennen würdest, was du definitiv nicht tust...


----------



## Grortak (30. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich langsam keine Lust mehr deine reisserischen Absturz und Untergangphantasien bezüglich NVidia zu kommentieren[...]



Bevor das passiert unterstützt Nvidia eher Freesync...
Moment.


----------



## BxBender (30. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> AMD blickt auf einen Umsatzrückgang von 24% im nächsten Quartal zum Vorjahr.
> Das ist auch ein starker Einbruch und schaut man sich dieses Quartal an, erwähnt AMD nicht mal den GPU Part, weil die Zahlen alleine durch Semi Custom, Server, OEM und Data enter einigermaßen auf Kurs gehalten werden.
> 
> Setzt man die Zahlen in Relation zu Nvidia sind 24% Rückgang fürs nächste Quartal und auch der deutliche Rückgang in diesem Quartal zu dem im letzten Jahr (GPU Sparte) mit Nvidias Zahlen vergleichbar, zumal diese keine CPU und Custom Sparte besitzen.
> ...



Typisch Schaffe, viel Unsinn reden.
Geht ja mal wieder schön an den Fakten vorbei und denkst dir was aus und verdrehst Dinge, nicht wahr?
Du solltest Trump-Berater werden.

Ich machs einfach für dich:
NVidia kack Jahr. Börsensturz.
AMD moderates Jahr.
Belegen die Werte.

Und dein "Semi Custom pi pa po rettet denen den Arsch" Gesülze ist genau falsch herum.
Die haben damit Verlust gemacht. 6 Millionen. Steht oben im Text.

Dass die ebenso wie NVidia weniger Karten verkauft haben, ist dem Mining geschuldet.
Aber der CPU Sparte gehts gut.
Und letzendlich zählen nur die Zahlen.
NVidia hat die fetten Jahre gehabt, genauso wie Intel.
Bei müssen jetzt Federn lassen.
Einfach zu teuer.
Apple ist der Dritte im Bunde.
Alle haben gerade Probleme.
Das hätte auch nicht mehr länger so gutgehen können und dürfen.
Irgendwann benötigen solche Firmenstrategien einfach einen Denkzettel, damit die Chefs da oben aufwachen.


----------



## BxBender (30. Januar 2019)

@Redaktion:

"Im Februar 2019 steht mit der Radeon VII die erste Enthusiasten-Grafikkarte seit Langem an."

Logikfehler.

Entweder oder.

Entweder ist die Vega dann auch eine Enthusiasten-Grafikkarte, die ist aber noch nicht alt,
oder die Vega VII ist dann auch nur eine normale Oberklassenkarte.

Die Leistung ist bekannt und bekleiden exakt die gleiche Position.

Daher ist der Text falsch.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (30. Januar 2019)

Grortak schrieb:


> Bevor das passiert unterstützt Nvidia eher Freesync...
> Moment.



der Type hat auch in Hardwareluxx getrollt.
Hier sind ein paar Luxxer unterwegs, im gegenzug schreiben Sie dann die Idioten von PCGH Forum. 

Hier im Forum tuen Sie einen auf Scheinheilig.


----------



## onlygaming (30. Januar 2019)

"Globalfoundries wird bis 2021 AMD-Produkte unter anderem in auch 7 nm liefern, ist aber nicht Exklusivpartner."

Wie will GF denn in 7nm fertigen, wenn sie 7nm aufgegeben haben? 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/News/Globalfoundries-7-nm-7LP-eingestellt-1263879/

Oder hat man sich jetzt doch anders überlegt?


----------



## FoxX11 (30. Januar 2019)

"schwächelnde chinesische wirtschaft" ..... bei uns wäre es ein wow


----------



## XD-User (30. Januar 2019)

Also bei Golem hört sich derselbe Inhalt weitaus positiver an


----------



## Don-71 (30. Januar 2019)

Die Börse hat ja auch mit fast 20% plus reagiert, außerdem ist in dem PCGH Artikel wie ich bereits geschrieben habe ein krasser Fehler, AMD hat ein Umsatzplus zum Q4 2017, das schreibt PCGH anhand falscher Zahlen umgekehrt und falsch!
Ich finde es sowieso krass, das man auf den Fehler aufmerksam macht und keiner reagiert, bei offenkundigen massiven Fehlern.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...schlecht-aber-auch-nicht-gut.html#post9709200


----------



## plusminus (30. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> AMD blickt auf einen Umsatzrückgang von 24% im nächsten Quartal zum Vorjahr.
> Das ist auch ein starker Einbruch und schaut man sich dieses Quartal an, erwähnt AMD nicht mal den GPU Part, weil die Zahlen alleine durch Semi Custom, Server, OEM und Data enter einigermaßen auf Kurs gehalten werden.
> 
> Setzt man die Zahlen in Relation zu Nvidia sind 24% Rückgang fürs nächste Quartal und auch der deutliche Rückgang in diesem Quartal zu dem im letzten Jahr (GPU Sparte) mit Nvidias Zahlen vergleichbar, zumal diese keine CPU und Custom Sparte besitzen.
> ...







Reg dich doch nicht über Leute auf die gar nicht auf deine Fakten eingehen ( können?! ) 

Die würden auch Leugnen das Nvidia und Amd es nur ums Geldverdienen geht 

Und das Nvidia nur allein mit ihren GPU,s eine sehr sehr grosse Menge mehr Geld verdient , als Amd mit GPU,s und CPU,s zusammen 

Auch würden sie nicht zugeben das Amd,s GPU,s veraltet sind , und viel zu viel Strom saufen, für die gebotene Leistung 

Und auch nicht das der brandneue Amd Ryzen , um Intel dauerhaft signifikante Marktanteile abnehmen zu können die Steinalten Intel Cores klar hätte schlagen müssen 

Was sie aber gerne glauben würden, ist das Nvidia und Intel pleite gehen , weil Amd weit weniger Probleme hat 


Nüchtern betrachtet ist es doch so , das Nvidia oder auch Intel eine schlechtere Zeit ohne Probleme wegstecken können .

Und Amd wohl eher nicht !


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2019)

Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass AMD trotz viel geringeren Budget für Investitionen, so gute Produkte abgeliefert hat. Zumindest was die CPUs angeht. Bei den GPUs ist noch Nachholbedarf.
Es kann ja nur noch besser werden!


----------



## XXTREME (30. Januar 2019)

Dieser "Artikel" ist ein Verbrechen, den Schreiberling sollte man fristlos entlassen . Man Link, geh zur Bild da passt du besser hin .


----------



## plusminus (30. Januar 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde es bemerkenswert, dass AMD trotz viel geringeren Budget für Investitionen, so gute Produkte abgeliefert hat. Zumindest was die CPUs angeht. Bei den GPUs ist noch Nachholbedarf.
> Es kann ja nur noch besser werden!






Die da wären ?

Nagelneuer Amd Ryzen gegen Steinalten Intel Core im PCGH Leistungsindex hinter Intel ?!

Und bei den GPU,s werden es auch die erst ab Sommer 2019 Navis voraussichtlich nicht rausreißen !?


----------



## RyzA (30. Januar 2019)

plusminus schrieb:


> Die da wären ?
> 
> Nagelneuer Amd Ryzen gegen Steinalten Intel Core im PCGH Leistungsindex hinter Intel ?!


Auch wenn sie Singlecore nicht mit Intel mithalten können sind sie deutlich besser als alle andere AMD CPUs der letzten Jahre. Und wenn Zen 2 kommt werden sie nochmals verbessert und vielleicht aufholen.



> Und bei den GPU,s werden es auch die erst ab Sommer 2019 Navis voraussichtlich nicht rausreißen !?


Nach meinen Infos kommen die eher Ende 2019/Anfang 2020.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (30. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe das nicht, wie manche voll hinter einer Marke stehen und bis zum Bluten verteidigen.  Gehört der Laden euch?  Die kennen euch nicht mal es geht immer um Geld. Wenn beide Parteien neues Geschäftsfeld hätten und dadurch Milliarden verdienen würden, würden  Sie ohne Rücksicht auf ihren Gamer scheißen. Hat man doch durch Minig gesehen wir Gamer hatten die Arschkarte gezogen. Minir wurden Karten geliefert die Gamer mussten waaaaaaarten.

Warum beleidigt ihr euch wegen AMD/NVidia was hat den AMD oder NVidia für euch gemacht. Kauft einfach das Produkt was euch gefällt. Wer kein AMD mag soll nicht in AMD Thread Müll ablassen und wer nicht  Nvidia mag soll nicht in Nvidia Thread Mist schreiben. Mein Gehalt Zahlt weder AMD oder NVidia warum soll ich beide Firmen verteidigen. 

Hört bitte mit den Sinnlosen Beleidigungen auf. 

Ein weißer Man hat mal gesagt: Arschlöcher muss man nicht suchen die kommen von alleine


----------



## Terracresta (30. Januar 2019)

Als jemand, der in der IT arbeitet und seit über nem viertel Jahr auf die Lieferung duzender Rechner mit Intel CPU wartet (unternehmensweit hunderte PCs), welche evtl. mal Ende Februar geliefert werden, wundere ich mich, dass nicht mehr AMD als Alternative angeprießen wird. Lieber die Kunden monatelang hängen lassen. Unser Händler bietet 13 Bürorechner mit Intel CPU an, welche er aber ewig nicht liefern kann, jedoch nur einen mit AMD Ryzen 5, ohne weitere Angaben zum Typ und ohne Produktfoto...


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2019)

Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist zu negativ..


Und deiner ist reines Wunschdenken und hat nichts mit den Fakten zu tun:


Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> 1. Die Verkäufe der HTC-Produkte ( Profigrafikkarten) und Ryzen haben sehr ordentlich zugelegt.
> 2. Solange keine neuen Konsolen bzw. Grafikkarten erscheinen, sehen die Wachstumprognosen dort sehr Mau aus.
> 3. Lenovo wird als erster OEM Thinkpads auf Basis von Ryzen einführen.
> 4. Epyc und Rome machen Intel das Leben schwer.
> ...


1) es gibt einfach überhaupt keine Anzeichen, dass sich bei Profigrafikkarten was getan hat. NIEMAND spricht in der Industrie von AMD Karten
2) jo
3) jo... aber ein Design gegen hunderte... und das nach so einer langen Zeit. Also ein bisschen was könnte sich schon tun. AMD hätte vielleicht 7nm zuerst bei mobilen Produkten einsetzen sollen (aber ist kompliziert da größere Chips)
4) bislang nicht. Intel wächst in dem Bereich
5) Naja das war auch so zu erwarten wenn GF ausm 7nm Rennen aussteigt und ist somit seit einem halben Jahr klar.



Terracresta schrieb:


> Als jemand, der in der IT arbeitet und seit  über nem viertel Jahr auf die Lieferung duzender Rechner mit Intel CPU  wartet (unternehmensweit hunderte PCs), welche evtl. mal Ende Februar  geliefert werden, wundere ich mich, dass nicht mehr AMD als Alternative  angeprießen wird. Lieber die Kunden monatelang hängen lassen. Unser  Händler bietet 13 Bürorechner mit Intel CPU an, welche er aber ewig  nicht liefern kann, jedoch nur einen mit AMD Ryzen 5, ohne weitere  Angaben zum Typ und ohne Produktfoto...


Als jemand, der mal in der OEM Branche gearbeitet hat, kann ich dir sagen, dass viele Firmen sich damals mit AMD die Fingern verbrannt haben und es wohl nicht so schnell wieder versuchen werden. Es fängt allein schon damit an, dass AMD keine eigenen Mainboards anbietet und man immer zuerst Drittanbieter suchen muss deren Support nicht gesichert und die Produktqualität fraglich ist. Deren Liefersituation auch oft bescheiden ist usw usf.





bastian123f schrieb:


> Solange AMD einen Gewinn erzielt, läuft es ja  schon mal gut.  Das sah ja mal vor ein paar Jahren noch anders  aus.



Naja ist halt mühsam, weil man über die Jahre so hohe Verluste angehäuft hat und jetzt macht man halt minimale Gewinne. Ich hoffe auf Zen 2 + Navi und mein Laptop hätte wohl auch mit einer 7nm CPU eine Freude


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2019)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht, was du auch wissen würdest, wenn du dich nur ein kleines bisschen mit Bilanzen auskennen würdest, was du definitiv nicht tust...


Nvidia hat immer noch 80% Marktanteile, ein vielfaches des Gewinnes, eine höhere Marge... und das mit eigentlich weniger Produkten.
Klar ist so ein Gewinnrückgang erstmal etwas, das man schlucken muss, vorallem für die Planung der nächsten Jahre. Dennoch geht es Nvidia objektiv gesehen als Firma nach wie vor zigfach besser als AMD, wenngleich natürlich Nvidia auch mehr zu verlieren hat als AMD, die jetzt nach und nach etwas emporkomme (und ich hoffe es geht weiter so).



BxBender schrieb:


> Typisch Schaffe, viel Unsinn reden.
> Geht ja mal wieder schön an den Fakten vorbei und denkst dir was aus und verdrehst Dinge, nicht wahr?
> Du solltest Trump-Berater werden.
> 
> ...




Bei der ganzen Schadenfreude die (teils natürlich berechtigt) gegenüber Intel, Nvidia, Apple und Co aufkommt, sollte man auch bedenken, dass es derzeit kaum einer Firma in einer solchen Position gut geht, weil die Geschäfte nunmal teils stark einbrechen. Mag am Handelskrieg oder ähnlichem liegen. Aber auch Samsung und Co haben etwa im Handybereich schwache Zahlen prognostiziert.


----------



## DBGTKING (31. Januar 2019)

Hi, ich weiß ja das AMD mal 3-4 Mrd definitiv. Wie sehen die aktuellen genauen maximale Zahlen. Hat die denn wer und ist bei welchen aktuellen gesammtes Geld.

Wieviel Geld besitzt denn AMD Im Moment. Kann das denn genauer schreiben. Mit beweis


----------



## Killer-Instinct (31. Januar 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Und deiner ist reines Wunschdenken und hat nichts mit den Fakten zu tun:
> 
> 1) es gibt einfach überhaupt keine Anzeichen, dass sich bei Profigrafikkarten was getan hat. NIEMAND spricht in der Industrie von AMD Karten
> 2) jo
> ...


1. Ich habe nichts gedeutet, sondern die Ergebnisse wiedergegeben. Die Verkäufe der Profikarten haben stark zugenommen (siehe AMDs Bericht). Ob man über die Karten in der Industrie spricht, ist eine andere Sache, es gibt immer einen Anfang.
Was die VGAs für neuronale Netze angeht, hat Nvidia ein sehr gutes, propritäres Ökosystem mit Cuda und Tensorflow erschaffen, das vor allem Forscher und Datenzentren begeistert hat. Wie bei allem anderen kommt nach der Begeisterung die Ernüchterung und dann der Drang nach Optimierung. Zuerst war es den Datazenterkunden die Kosten egal, weil Nvidialösungen viel günstiger waren. Um die Hardwarekosten hat sich keiner gescherrt. Nvidiapreise sind aber dermaßen gestiegen, dass Forscher (sehr bequem mit Python, aber die Hochschule bezahlt nicht alles) und Firmen nach Alternativen suchen, Asics und PlaidML (Intel) bzw. RocM (AMD). Radeon Instinct ist z.B. eine sehr kostengüngstige Lösung für Amazon, um die Suchergebnisse an die Userbedürfnisse über Cookies und Telemetrie anzupassen (das ist kein Hörensagen, das machen sie bereits).
Meine Prognose: Nvidia wird dort ganz viele Fedder lassen. AMD kommt zu spät zur Party. Der Bereich wird bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt wachsen, aber fette Gewinne, wie sie Nvidia in den ersten Jahren eungefahren hat, werden sie nicht hinkriegen. Python verliert als Dataminingsprache zunehmend an Bedeutung in der Industrie. Es wird nach Performance gefragt => OpenCL, PlaidML,  RocM. Cuda ist zur Zeit am besten, aber nicht rentabel, da an Nvidiahardware gebunden.
Verdikt: AMD kann hier bisschen wachsen, Nvidia wird ganz viel verlieren.
3. Das ist immerhin der Anfang. Lenovo setzt bei Thinkpads auf eigene Mainboards, die Foxcon in ihrem Auftrag fertigt. Sie haben kein Zuliefererproblem, sie sparen sogar massiv Kosten, weil sie die überteuerten Intelbündel nicht kaufen und sich das Design nicht diktieren lassen müssen.
4. Intel wächst in dem Bereich nicht, weil sie AMD die Marktanteile abnehmen, sondern weil der Markt dafür wächst. Bis die Infrastruktur für AMD daist, um Großkunden stabil zu versorgen, werden 5-6 Jahre vergehen. Das hat Intel bereits, sie sahnen jetzt ab. AMD wächst da auch, weil Intel gerade nicht die Kapazitäten hat und weil die Lösungen billiger sind.
5. GF wird mit 7nm zurückkommen, aber erst in 2020-2021.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2019)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist ja bei dir nichts neues!



Als ob du die vorgelegten Zahlen und Ausblicke unter neutralen Gesichtspunkten vergleichen würdest, eher dreht sich Steve Jobs im Grab um. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dann solltest du schnell mal einen Augenarzt aufsuchen und dir die Tomante entfernen lassen!
> Der Gewinn sagt doch rein gar nichts aus, wichtig ist die Marge



Keine Ahnung welchen Bewertungsmaßstab du an ein Unternehmen legst, aber wenn dieses Unternehmen seit 20 Jahren kaum bis gar nicht profitabel ist und im nächsten Quartal vom Umsatz her mit 25% weniger als im Vorjahr plant ohne einen nennenswerten Gewinn zu erwirtschaften und wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu können, dann sind diese Zahlen nach wie vor schlecht. 

Da muss man sich nichts schönreden. 

Schulden muss man ebenso noch weiterhin tilgen. Also nein, den User den ich zitiert habe und die Ausblicke verglich, sind die bei AMD tausendfach negativer als bei Apple oder Nvidia.

Und nein, natürlich ist nicht die Marge das wichtigste, sondern nur ein Teilaspekt von vielen. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> und die ist gestiegen (wohingegend sie bei nvidia ja gesunken ist). Ist ja nicht grundlos, wieso die analysten das Ergebnis positiv gewertet haben



Und die Marge ist nach wie vor halb so hoch wie bei NVidia, diesen Punkt übersieht du wohl bei der Bewertung. 
Das ist ungefähr so  wie wenn Michael Schumacher das Rennen nur mit 1 Minute statt 1 Minute 25 Sek gewann. 

Und natürlich ist das leicht positiv, dennoch weiterhin gering und mal sehen wie es Q1 aussieht. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es macht nämlich nicht immer Sinn einen hohen Gewinn auszuweisen, je nach aktuellem Wirtschaftsstand ist es eben sinnvoller mehr zu investieren und das haben sie wohl gemacht,




Also entweder hat man die Forschungsgelder erhöht, weil man schlau ist und nicht profitabel sein will, oder man investiert mehr und ist somit schon seit 20 Jahren so schlau quasi nie Gewinn zu machen. Naiv und albern. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> aber um das zu erkennen müsste man sich ja mal 5 hinsetzen, sich die Zahlen genau anschauen und auch etwas nachdenken...



Ich schau mir das schon genau an. 
Und ein leicht positiver Trend auf wessen im Q1 ein 24% Rückgang des Umsatzes zum vorherigen Jahr folgt ist bei dem geringen AMD Niveau kein allzu positiver Ausblick, weil sie ja selbst mit 1,420 Milliarden kaum Gewinn erwirtschaften, da sollte man nicht nur den Rückgang bei NVidia sehen, deren Hauptgeschäft GPUs sind, sondern auch die Zahlen an sich bewerten. 
Und die sind bei NVidia nach wie vor sehr gut. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wie du auf die absurden Werte von 300-400 Millionen Verlust für das nächste Quartal kommst, darfst du uns gerne mal näher erläutern!



Vorproduktion von Zen 2 /Epyc2und der Aufbau der Infrastruktur durch Epyc, sowie der weitere Rückgang der dedizierten GPU Marktanteile und den Haufen Polaris GPUs auf denen AMD noch sitzt, zudem weniger Umsatz aber zuhauf bleibende Fixkosten und dadurch Verlust. 

Wie hoch der sein wird, keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich schätzen würde dann in dem Bereich. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> zumal es bei Ryzen ja keine Probleme gibt und da ist die Marge gut (was du ja gekonnt ignorierst).



Habe ich nicht ignoriert. 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Definitiv nicht, was du auch wissen würdest, wenn du dich nur ein kleines bisschen mit Bilanzen auskennen würdest, was du definitiv nicht tust...



Mit Bilanzen auskennen? 
Der war gut. Mit guten Bilanzen brauchst du bei AMD erst gar nicht anfangen...
Aber dann glaub es doch bitteschön der Ausblick hinsichtlich der Bilanzen wäre bei AMD positiver. 

Klamauk hoch 10.
Das ist nur albernes Propeller Gerede.
Man freut sich, dass Jensen einen Rückschlag erleidet und AMD nagt nach wie vor am Existenzminimum, letzteres wird aber ausgeblendet.
QUOTE=BxBender;9709540]Typisch Schaffe, viel Unsinn reden.[/QUOTE]

Dein Kommentar fängt nicht so an als ob er halbwegs konstruktiv wäre. 


BxBender schrieb:


> Geht ja mal wieder schön an den Fakten vorbei und denkst dir was aus und verdrehst Dinge, nicht wahr?



Du hast vergessen zu benennen welche Dinge das sind. 


BxBender schrieb:


> Ich machs einfach für dich:
> NVidia kack Jahr. Börsensturz.
> AMD moderates Jahr.
> Belegen die Werte.



Und nun? Deswegen ist der Ausblick bei AMD was deren Zahlen angeht doch immernoch zigfach schlechter als der von Nvidia. 
Wie kann man denn die Fakten so weit verdrehen? 


BxBender schrieb:


> Und dein "Semi Custom pi pa po rettet denen den Arsch" Gesülze ist genau falsch herum.
> Die haben damit Verlust gemacht. 6 Millionen. Steht oben im Text.



Kein Problem, habe ich ja auch gar nicht behauptet, gibt ja schließlich neben semi custom noch andere Felder. 
Aber auch absolut traurig dass AMD die Konsolen Chips quasi verschenkt um dabei bleiben zu können. 



BxBender schrieb:


> Aber der CPU Sparte gehts gut.



Gut würde ich nicht sagen, aber hier ist man definitiv auf einem guten Weg. 


BxBender schrieb:


> Und letzendlich zählen nur die Zahlen.



Nein definitiv nicht, bei euren Kommentaren zählen nicht die Zahlen, sondern die mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger geschwungene Moralkeule. 


BxBender schrieb:


> NVidia hat die fetten Jahre gehabt, genauso wie Intel.
> Bei müssen jetzt Federn lassen.



Intel hat gerade ein neues Rekordjahr gehabt und Federn lassen könnte man höchstens in Anführungszeichen setzen. 




BxBender schrieb:


> Einfach zu teuer.
> Apple ist der Dritte im Bunde.
> Alle haben gerade Probleme.
> Das hätte auch nicht mehr länger so gutgehen können und dürfen.
> Irgendwann benötigen solche Firmenstrategien einfach einen Denkzettel, damit die Chefs da oben aufwachen.



Soviel dazu es zählen nur die Zahlen. 
Das einzige was zählt ist, wie einige Foren Member zu Firma XY stehen und dadurch werden dann die Zahlen und Prognosen gefiltert. 

Nur das taugt einfach nichts.


XXTREME schrieb:


> Dieser "Artikel" ist ein Verbrechen, den Schreiberling sollte man fristlos entlassen . Man Link, geh zur Bild da passt du besser hin .



Und du verkriech dich wieder in deine Höhle. 
Permanente Beleidigung der News schreiber unter quasi jeder News die nicht die AMDsche Salbung oder AMD Gott wasch mir meine Füße Mentalität versprühen.

Das Forum ist ja wirklich nur noch die Spielwiese  der Moralapostel geworden.

Man kann ja verstehen dass man den Konzernen die den Markt bestimmen einen Einbruch wünscht, deswegen muss man aber auch nicht permanent solch dummes Zeug faseln und sich dann als Bilanzexperte aufspielen.


----------



## AIR-DO-GUN (31. Januar 2019)

Schaffe89 bist du Vermögensberater oder Aktionär jedenfalls ein schaue Bürschchen der mit Zahlen sau gut umgehen kann. Ich gehe davon aus das du frustrierte Frisör bist 

Wärst du so gut, hätte der Lederjacke ein Job für dich


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2019)

onlygaming schrieb:


> "Globalfoundries wird bis 2021 AMD-Produkte unter anderem in auch 7 nm liefern, ist aber nicht Exklusivpartner."
> 
> Wie will GF denn in 7nm fertigen, wenn sie 7nm aufgegeben haben?
> 
> ...


Man hat die eigene Prozessentwicklung aufgegeben. In 7nm wird man aber trotzdem fertigen. Dafür muss man halt einen Prozess lizenzieren, hat man beim aktuellen auch gemacht (ist von Samsung). Die Frage ist nur noch ob man bei Samsung oder TSMC Lizenznehmer wird. Letzteres wäre natürlich ideal für AMD da die Masken dann quasi 1:1 übertragbar wären.


----------



## Linmoum (31. Januar 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Und deiner ist reines Wunschdenken und hat nichts mit den Fakten zu tun:
> 
> 1) es gibt einfach überhaupt keine Anzeichen, dass sich bei Profigrafikkarten was getan hat. NIEMAND spricht in der Industrie von AMD Karten


Ändert nichts daran, dass AMD einen Rekordumsatz mit Datacenter-GPUs erwirtschaftet hat. Und das ist Fakt. Entgegen Prognosen von Nvidia (sowie Intel), die von schwächerem Wachstum bei Server-Zentren sprechen. 

Der Artikel zu den Quartalsergebnissen inkl. Überschrift geht leider an der Realität vorbei. Gerade das "an der Börse waren die Meinungen geteilt". Diese waren bereits nach Bekanntgabe positiv, weil der Earnings-Report schlicht nichts anderes hergibt. 

Doppelte EPYC-Verkäufe ggü. Q3
Rekordumsatz mit Datacenter-GPUs 
Neu verhandelte WSA 
Explosiv erwartetes H2 von AMD mit Rekorden

Das ist das, was entscheidend ist. Die Börse denkt nicht kurzfristig, zumal das auch abseits davon fatal ist. Auch das Preistarget von AMD wurde im Anschluss u.a. von JP Morgan angehoben. Einfach, weil das für das Jahr 2019 richtig gut ist, was AMD hier vorlegt.


----------



## Rollora (31. Januar 2019)

Linmoum schrieb:


> Ändert nichts daran, dass AMD einen Rekordumsatz mit Datacenter-GPUs erwirtschaftet hat. Und das ist Fakt. Entgegen Prognosen von Nvidia (sowie Intel), die von schwächerem Wachstum bei Server-Zentren sprechen.


Bei Intel hat man zwar die Prognosen verfehlt, ein Rekord wurde es aber übrigens dennoch. Also nicht so gut wie erträumt, besser als jemals zuvor Intel Geschaeftsergebnisse Q4/2018: Stabile Jahresend-Zahlen fuehren zum Rekordjahr 2018 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Bärenmarke (31. Januar 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> 1) es gibt einfach überhaupt keine Anzeichen, dass sich bei Profigrafikkarten was getan hat. NIEMAND spricht in der Industrie von AMD Karten



Das Wunschdenken sehe ich da eher bei dir, AMD hat doch veröffentlicht, dass sie in dem Bereich einen Rekordumsatz getätigt haben (für ihre Verhältnisse). Der von dir zitierte User hat einfach die Fakten aus dem Bericht wiedergegeben, mehr nicht.



Rollora schrieb:


> 4) bislang nicht. Intel wächst in dem Bereich



Rome 2 gibt es ja noch nicht zu kaufen und da sie von faktisch 100% Marktanteil kommen, können sie nur Anteile verlieren. Klar, wenn der gesamte Markt wächst, können sie auch mit wachsen, aber sie könnten auch mehr vom Kuchen abbekommen, so wie in der Vergangenheit. So war die Aussage wohl auch gemeint.




Rollora schrieb:


> Nvidia hat immer noch 80% Marktanteile, ein vielfaches des Gewinnes, eine höhere Marge... und das mit eigentlich weniger Produkten.
> Klar ist so ein Gewinnrückgang erstmal etwas, das man schlucken muss, vorallem für die Planung der nächsten Jahre. Dennoch geht es Nvidia objektiv gesehen als Firma nach wie vor zigfach besser als AMD, wenngleich natürlich Nvidia auch mehr zu verlieren hat als AMD, die jetzt nach und nach etwas emporkomme (und ich hoffe es geht weiter so).



Du hättest mal lieber den von mir zitierten Ausgangspost anschauen sollen...
Da wurde von deinem Freund schaffe nämlich großkotzig behauptet für AMD sieht es ganz düster aus und für nvidia super rosig, was so eben nicht stimmt.
Ich weiß zwar nicht wie man auf diesen Standpunkt kommen kann, wenn man die Daten objektiv betrachtet, aber gut. AMD steht objektiv betrachtet sehr gut da, vor allem da sie ihre Hausaufgaben mit Ryzen sehr gut gemacht haben und dadurch wieder im Servermarkt Fuß fassen können und auch ihre Marktanteile im Desktopbereich ausbauen können. Dazu haben sie auch endlich mal vernünftige Lösungen für den Mobile Bereich, also ja objektiv betrachtet stehen sie sehr gut da.
Man muss sich halt einfach das große Ganze anschauen und sich nicht nur auf die Grafikkarten fokussieren. 
Und rein objektiv betrachtet steht nvidia erstmal blöd da, da durch ihre Umsatzwarnung und auch wegen der Ermittlungsverfahren der aktienkurs unter druckt steht. Und das schmeckt den Anlegern eben nicht, auch nicht die Aussage, dass die Marge sinkt.
Und da spielen dann die fetten Gewinne aus den Vorjahren auch erstmal keine Rolle, die ich im übrigen auch nicht unterschlagen habe. Aber der aktuelle Ausblick ist erstmal etwas feurig.



Rollora schrieb:


> Bei der ganzen Schadenfreude die (teils natürlich berechtigt) gegenüber Intel, Nvidia, Apple und Co aufkommt, sollte man auch bedenken, dass es derzeit kaum einer Firma in einer solchen Position gut geht, weil die Geschäfte nunmal teils stark einbrechen. Mag am Handelskrieg oder ähnlichem liegen. Aber auch Samsung und Co haben etwa im Handybereich schwache Zahlen prognostiziert.



Und gerade wenn man das alles berücksichtig, dann waren die AMD Zahlen echt stark und deswegen ging wohl auch der Kurs heute und gestern so stark nach oben, was meine Aussage unterstreicht.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Als ob du die vorgelegten Zahlen und Ausblicke unter neutralen Gesichtspunkten vergleichen würdest, eher dreht sich Steve Jobs im Grab um.



Ich bin immer neutral, was man von dir nicht erwarten kann und bei solchen Aussagen würde Steve Jobs wohl am liebsten aus dem Grab steigen und dir den Hals umdrehen.



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welchen Bewertungsmaßstab du an ein Unternehmen legst, aber wenn dieses Unternehmen seit 20 Jahren kaum bis gar nicht profitabel ist und im nächsten Quartal vom Umsatz her mit 25% weniger als im Vorjahr plant ohne einen nennenswerten Gewinn zu erwirtschaften und wahrscheinlich gar nicht zu können, dann sind diese Zahlen nach wie vor schlecht.



Dass sie die letzten 20 Jahre kaum profitabel waren stimmt schon mal nicht, ansonsten solltest du meine Beiträge auch mal richtig lesen, auch wenn es dir schwer fällt. Dass sie in der aktuellen Lage keinen rießigen Gewinn ausweisen ist einfach nur logisch (und hat amazon im übrigen auch sehr lange gemacht), da sie ihr gesamtes Geld in neue Produkte investieren müssen um langfristig am Ball zu bleiben. Und um das zu verstehen, muss man eigentlich kein Studium abgeschlossen haben...



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Da muss man sich nichts schönreden.
> Schulden muss man ebenso noch weiterhin tilgen. Also nein, den User den ich zitiert habe und die Ausblicke verglich, sind die bei AMD tausendfach negativer als bei Apple oder Nvidia.
> Und nein, natürlich ist nicht die Marge das wichtigste, sondern nur ein Teilaspekt von vielen.



Ich rede nichts schön, nur ich habe was gegen so schlechtreder wie dich, die zudem noch keinerlei Ahnung haben...
Erstens tilgt man die Schulden nicht vom Gewinn, sondern schon früher (wüsstest du im übrigen, wenn du nur ein wenig Ahnung von Bilanzen und G/V Rechnung hättest.
Und zweitens ja der Ausblick bei AMD ist besser wie bei nvidia. Denn bei AMD ist die Marge gestiegen um 4% Punkte für das Gesamtjahr wird sogar mit mindestens 41% gerechnet. Während hingegen nvidia mitgeteilt hat, dass die Umsätze einbrechen und die Marge sinkt.
Und jetzt die Pfandfrage an dich, wo würdest du wohl eher investieren, in ein Unternehmen das ihre Marge steigert oder in eines welches eine geringere einfährt? Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, bei ersterem ist mehr für dich drin...




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Und die Marge ist nach wie vor halb so hoch wie bei NVidia, diesen Punkt übersieht du wohl bei der Bewertung.
> Das ist ungefähr so  wie wenn Michael Schumacher das Rennen nur mit 1 Minute statt 1 Minute 25 Sek gewann.



Es wäre mir neu, dass die Bruttomarge von nvidia bei 76% liegt, ich hatte da eigentlich 60 im Kopf und im letzten Quartal wird sie niedriger ausfallen, aber du hast ja bestimmt Zahlen parat.
Ansonsten verbitte ich es mir, dass du den Namen meines Jugendidols für deinen Schund in den Mund nimmst!




Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Also entweder hat man die Forschungsgelder erhöht, weil man schlau ist und nicht profitabel sein will, oder man investiert mehr und ist somit schon seit 20 Jahren so schlau quasi nie Gewinn zu machen. Naiv und albern.



Albern trifft deinen Post sehr gut.
Erstens haben sie durchaus Gewinn in den letzten 20 Jahren ausgewiesen und zweitens macht es bei der aktuellen Wirtschaftslage keinen Sinn rießen Gewinne auszuweisen, solange sie genügend free cash flow haben. Weswegen sollten sie das auch tun, um Strafzinsen zu bezahlen? Zu investieren ist genau das richtige in ihrer Position (sieht die Börse im übrigen genauso wie ich, aber die sind bestimmt auch alle blöd!)



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das schon genau an.
> Und ein leicht positiver Trend auf wessen im Q1 ein 24% Rückgang des Umsatzes zum vorherigen Jahr folgt ist bei dem geringen AMD Niveau kein allzu positiver Ausblick, weil sie ja selbst mit 1,420 Milliarden kaum Gewinn erwirtschaften, da sollte man nicht nur den Rückgang bei NVidia sehen, deren Hauptgeschäft GPUs sind, sondern auch die Zahlen an sich bewerten.
> Und die sind bei NVidia nach wie vor sehr gut.



Scheinbar tust du das wohl nicht, sonst würdest du nicht mit so fragwürdigen Kommentaren ankommen... Wieso wenig Gewinn ausgewiesen wurde, hab ich dir bereits erklärt, auch wenn du es nicht verstehen kannst/willst.
Wie du oben sehen kannst, hab ich die Zahlen bewertet und die sind bei nvidia eben gerade relativ gesehen schlechter. Wenn man davor eine Marge von 60 hatte und sie nun 50 beträgt ist das zwar immer noch gut, aber wenn man dir dein Gehalt kürzt bist du bestimmt auch nicht erfreut? Und genau das ist der springende Punkt, der Ausblick mit der Umsatzwarnung und der gesunkenen Marge ist eben negativ und das kommt nicht gut an, aber das kapierst du ja einfach nicht....



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Vorproduktion von Zen 2 /Epyc2und der Aufbau der Infrastruktur durch Epyc, sowie der weitere Rückgang der dedizierten GPU Marktanteile und den Haufen Polaris GPUs auf denen AMD noch sitzt, zudem weniger Umsatz aber zuhauf bleibende Fixkosten und dadurch Verlust.



Wieso sollte AMD in Q1 so viele Epyc und Zen2 CPUs produzieren, dass sie dadurch 300 Mio Verlust machen? Wo ist da der Sinn?
Und AMD ist nicht nvidia und hat noch die Lager voller GPUs, da sie eben die Produktion während des Mining Booms nicht extrem erhöht haben...
Du spinnst dir hier was zusammen, das ist slapstick pur.

Wie hoch der sein wird, keine Ahnung, aber wenn ich schätzen würde dann in dem Bereich. 



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Mit Bilanzen auskennen?
> Der war gut. Mit guten Bilanzen brauchst du bei AMD erst gar nicht anfangen...
> Aber dann glaub es doch bitteschön der Ausblick hinsichtlich der Bilanzen wäre bei AMD positiver.
> Klamauk hoch 10.
> ...



Mit albernen Propeller Gerede beschreibst du deine Kommentare sehr gut!
Und ja wie mir scheint hast du von Bilanzen wirklich keinerlei Ahnung, denn dann wüsstest du nämlich, dass die Bilanz von AMD nicht schlecht aussieht und man weit weg von einem drohenden Konkurs ist, wie du hier immer schön behauptest...
Ansonsten habe ich nicht gesagt, dass der Ausblick auf die Bilanzen positiver ist, denn es gibt keinen Ausblick auf die Bilanz. Die Bilanz spiegelt die Vergangenheit/den Istwert wieder und nicht die zukünftige Entwicklung. Und eben diese Entwicklung ist wie oben mehrfach erwähnt alles andere wie schlecht.

Eventuell solltest du wieder mehr Zeit mit Haare schneiden verbringen, wäre besser für uns alle


----------



## DBGTKING (31. Januar 2019)

hm,auch wenn es gewiss nicht schlecht AMD geht,hat AMD denn noch schulden ,wenn ja wieviele.Nirgendswo kann ich das nachlesen.Bin gespannt ,wann AMD schuldenfrei sein wird.Es wird gewiss noch weitere einige Jahre dauern,bis AMD auf ihrem konto ,wirklich plus und kein Minus drauf hat.Denn dann könnten sie ja auch wieder mehr investieren.

Zuletzt das weis ich genau.Amd hatte im jahre 2014 2 Milliarden schulden gehabt.Wieviele Jahre wohl das dauert bis man diese vielen schulden wohl abgebaut hat.Das dauert wenn sie bei jedem Quartal nur 20 Millionen Gewinn machen.Man muss ja auch noch was in die Entwicklung stecken.Oder ziehen sie schon beim Umsatz von den 1,4 Milliarden Dollar schon ein teil für das TIlgen für die Schulden schon im voraus ab?


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2019)

Salve,

steht alles auf der AMD Seite.

Grob zusammengefasst haben sie 1,078 Milliarden $ cash und 1,235 Milliarden $ kurzfristige Forderungen/Außenstände. Dazu kommen noch 845 Millionen Lagerbestand, also erste ZEN 2 auf Halde.
Dem stehen gegenüber 1,984 Milliarden $ kurzfristige Verbindlichkeiten, die 763 Millionen $ Rückstellungen beinhalten.
Die langfristigen Verbindlichkeiten betragen noch 1,114 Milliarden $.

Sieht schon sehr gesund aus mittleweile.


----------



## Schaffe89 (31. Januar 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Und deiner ist reines Wunschdenken und hat nichts mit den Fakten zu tun:
> 1) es gibt einfach überhaupt keine Anzeichen, dass sich bei  Profigrafikkarten was getan hat. NIEMAND spricht in der Industrie von  AMD Karten



Aus den Zahlen ist schon zu entnehmen, dass gerade die Profikarten zugelegt haben.
Die haben mit dem Prozessorbereich die Verluste in den anderen Sparten ausgeglichen und somit einen knappen Gewinn gesichert.

@Bärenmarke

Dein Fanatismus hat mich gut unterhalten, aber da auf alles einzugehen ist mir doch deutlich zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## DBGTKING (31. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Salve,
> 
> steht alles auf der AMD Seite.
> 
> ...



AMD hat ja noch immer so viele Schulden. Da sieht man es ja das sie noch nicht genug Gewinn einfahren um die Schulden so schnell abzubauen. Zudem könnte es ja auch an den blöden Zinsen liegen die noch dazu kommen. Das stockt den Abbau ja noch mehr ab. Das wird also noch mehrere Jahre dauern, bis sie mal mehr Schulden abgebaut haben. Wenn AMD mal über 0 ist also in der grünen Ebene, vielleicht bekommen wir ja dann noch mehr bessere produkte. Denn mit Geld kann auch AMD was zerreißen. Dann wird alles wieder besser werden.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Januar 2019)

Kannst du keine Bilanzen lesen?

Sie haben ihre langfristigen Verbindlichkeiten alleine letztes Jahr um 250 Millionen abgebaut und wenn man die Rückstellungen herausrechnet heben sich kurzfristige Verbindlichkeiten und Forderungen auf.
Dazu haben die mehr als 1 Milliarde $ Cash und einen wachsenden Lagerbestand durch die neuen Produkte.
Wie man da noch meinen kann sie hätten immer noch so viele Schulden und es würde Jahre dauern die abzubauen, ist mir schleierhaft. 
Man sollte sich schon bewiußt sein, was eine Bilanz aussagt, bevor man solche unhaltbaren Statements abgibt.


----------



## Rollora (1. Februar 2019)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Aus den Zahlen ist schon zu entnehmen, dass gerade die Profikarten zugelegt haben.
> Die haben mit dem Prozessorbereich die Verluste in den anderen Sparten ausgeglichen und somit einen knappen Gewinn gesichert.
> 
> @Bärenmarke
> ...


Wir reden hier halt von absolut homöopathischen Mengen.
Wenn man zuerst 2 verkauft hat, und dann 10, sind das absolut keine großen Mengen, aber immerhin 500% Steigerung 
Das meinte ich. Für keine der von uns belieferten Firmen (Mercedes, Siemens, Magna, BMW....) war bislang eine AMD Karte im Gespräch.
Natürlich kann auch AMD den Marktanteil im Serverbereich MASSIV Steigern, weil sich null nunmal super steigern lässt.


----------



## boedefelt (1. Februar 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> AMD hat ja noch immer so viele Schulden. Da sieht man es ja das sie noch nicht genug Gewinn einfahren um die Schulden so schnell abzubauen. Zudem könnte es ja auch an den blöden Zinsen liegen die noch dazu kommen. Das stockt den Abbau ja noch mehr ab. Das wird also noch mehrere Jahre dauern, bis sie mal mehr Schulden abgebaut haben. Wenn AMD mal über 0 ist also in der grünen Ebene, vielleicht bekommen wir ja dann noch mehr bessere produkte. Denn mit Geld kann auch AMD was zerreißen. Dann wird alles wieder besser werden.



Wenn du dich mit dem Thema "Schulden" mal ein wenig auseinander setzt, wirst du sehen das es nicht immer schlecht
ist welche zu haben, wenn man genug Zeit hat diese zurück zu zahlen.

Nur so zum nachdenken, es kann dafür sorgen das man weniger Steuern zahlt.


----------



## DBGTKING (1. Februar 2019)

Also willst du mir sagen das Schulden gut sind. Hast du etwa selbst Schulden und bist du darum stolz drauf?
Ich finde es blöd das man ohne Schulden zu machen, kein Haus bauen kann. Wenn man plant ne Familie zu gründen, dann mag das ja sinn machen. Aber was ist wenn man keine Familie gründen will. Ich weiß, normalerweise ist es den meisten Menschen wichtig. Doch es gibt halt Ausnahmen.

Und genau das ist auch bei AMD so. Wenn die mal mehr Geld brauchen, aber noch immer Schulden haben, was soll daran bitte gut sein. Klar hat man Steuervorteile. Aber lass mal ein Notfall Situation kommen. AMD braucht schnell mehr Geld. Dann müsste die sich ja noch mehr leihen und macht somit wieder mehr Schulden. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das dies auf Dauer gut ist. Die meisten Firmen haben das Problem, ne Ewigkeit kann man Schulden nicht borsich her schieben irgendwann kriegte ja noch jede Firma ein Problem. Und wenn das wer(alle Banken oder gläubiger) alle Schulden die AMD hat, einfordern wollen würde. Dann hätte AMD ein Problem. Und müsste Insolvenz beantragen. Denn einfach so ne Abteilung schließen oder Mitarbeiter entlassen das würde nicht funktionieren


----------



## Don-71 (1. Februar 2019)

Wie geagt und schon gestern festgestellt, Bilanzen lesen ist nicht so dein Ding.

Und das mit Schulden und steuerlich geltend machen, hast du glaube ich auch noch nicht wirklich verstanden und was hat bitte Eigentum erwerben und finanzieren mit Famillie gründen oder keine gründen zu tun?
Und natürlich kannst du ein Eigentum ohne Finanzierung erwerben, wenn du das entsprechende Geld hast, fragt sich bloß, ob das klug ist, dazu kann man auch Eigentum erben oder geschenkt bekommen, die richtige Verwandtschaft vorausgesetzt.



> Ich finde es blöd das man ohne Schulden zu machen, kein Haus bauen kann.



Hier wäre mal spannend zu fragen wie die Alternative aussieht?


----------



## DBGTKING (1. Februar 2019)

Ja Haus leasing, ist wohl kaum so gut. Es gehört einem immer noch nicht. Mietwohnung auf viele Jahre zusammen gerechnet. Da kommt man auch auf mehrere hundert tausende. Wenn man 30 - 40 Jahre so rechnet.
EIN versteigert Haus wo man nie weiß in welchem Zustand es ist, keine gute Idee. A Haus kauf günstig, Nebenkosten und zusätzliche bzw versteckte Kosten. Dann ist man wieder beim Preis eines neuen Hauses.
Ein kleines hausschuppen. Nicht gut geheizt und kaum Platz darin.
ein bunker bzw ein Container. Im Sommer heiß und im Winter kalt. Ist zwar günstig. Hat aber sonst keine Vorteile.

Die Option mit dem fahrenden Haus. Das hatte ich mal gesehen gehabt. Ist zwar ne gute Idee. Allerdings, wo stellt man es immer ab. Man müsste es immer mal wieder die Position wechseln. Hätte keinen festen Sitz. Briefe zustellen unmöglich. Ebenfalls keine gute Option.

Sind zwar alles Optionen, aber so richtig optimal sind ja alle nicht. Und ob günstiger ist ne andere Frage.

Zudem ich gebe zu bei Thema Schulden mag ich nicht so gut bewandert zu sein. Die Steuererklärung macht für mich meine Mutter. Auch Medikament usw die man von den Steuern absetzen kann, das macht ebenfalls meine Mutter. Wenn ich mein echtes Alter sagen würde. Dann würdet ihr mir sagen, schäm dich. Auch das ich nicht mal zur Bank gehe und Auszüge rauslassen, die ebenfalls meine Eltern f<r mich machen
Ich bin nur halt teilweise geschäftsfähig. Wohl möglich das mir einer beim hausbauvertrag mich übers Ohr haut, wäre möglich. Weil ich nicht alles weiß worauf man zu achten hat. Da sind wir uns als einig.


----------



## boedefelt (1. Februar 2019)

DBGTKING schrieb:


> Also willst du mir sagen das Schulden gut sind. Hast du etwa selbst Schulden und bist du darum stolz drauf?



Nö, ich bin angestellter und da bringt es nichts aber das wirst du sicher nie begreifen.



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Ich finde es blöd das man ohne Schulden zu machen, kein Haus bauen kann.



Das ist schlichtweg falsch. Es vereinfacht den meisten Menschen das ganze nur.



DBGTKING schrieb:


> Und genau das ist auch bei AMD so. Wenn die mal mehr Geld brauchen, aber noch immer Schulden haben, was soll daran bitte gut sein. Klar hat man Steuervorteile. Aber lass mal ein Notfall Situation kommen. AMD braucht schnell mehr Geld. Dann müsste die sich ja noch mehr leihen und macht somit wieder mehr Schulden. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das dies auf Dauer gut ist. Die meisten Firmen haben das Problem, ne Ewigkeit kann man Schulden nicht borsich her schieben irgendwann kriegte ja noch jede Firma ein Problem. Und wenn das wer(alle Banken oder gläubiger) alle Schulden die AMD hat, einfordern wollen würde. Dann hätte AMD ein Problem. Und müsste Insolvenz beantragen. Denn einfach so ne Abteilung schließen oder Mitarbeiter entlassen das würde nicht funktionieren



Wie gesagt du solltest dich mit dem ganzen mal auseinander setzen. Aber das kommt schon
wenn du mal ein gewisses alter überschreitest.


----------



## DBGTKING (1. Februar 2019)

Naja was heißt denn ein gewisses Alter überschreiten. Ich bin fall schon 30 und werde in etwas mehr als 2 Monaten 31. Wann soll denn das gewisse Alter sein?


----------



## Desrupt0r (1. Februar 2019)

Hier stand offensives Gedöhns


----------



## blautemple (1. Februar 2019)

Lies dich in das Thema ein und gut ist. Das ist viel zu komplex um es hier breit zu treten...


----------



## Genel (9. Februar 2019)

Ich persönlich war an der Überzeugung von 2 Personen beteiligt die sich am Ende einen 2600X Ryzen zugelegt haben - Natürlich war der Preis hierbei entscheidend.


----------

